# Stuffed Pasta Shells and other appys



## kadesma (Nov 1, 2005)

Being we knew that we would be running to the door for the kiddies trick or treating, we decided to have a bunch of appys set out for the adults to nibble on...
One of the things we did was to get the large pasta shells, cook them al dente and then fill with different fillings..We did a salmon, sour cream and dill, some had a sicy chicken salad, some had crab meat, green onion and mascarpone..We filled them at the last minute and served them at room temp.. Not to bad for a quick nibble...we also did stuffed cherry tomatoes with feta,basil and sour cream, belgian endive with blue cheese and sour cream and crushed toasted walnuts...
kadesma


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 1, 2005)

The stuffed shells are a great idea, kadesma.  I'll have to remember that for company!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 1, 2005)

Glad you like the idea..I wasn't to sure at first, but I liked them after I tried them..They are kind of fun to make..

kadesma


----------



## mish (Nov 1, 2005)

Kads, I only have one cold shell recipe. Don't know why I never think to serve them cold as an appy. I will have to try some of your combos, as I adore salmon. Clever idea to stuff the little tomatoes too. Sounds like a lovely dish. Here is another filling for the jumbo shells or anything we can come up with:  

[font=Verdana,Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1 [/font][font=Verdana,Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]package (16 ounces) uncooked jumbo pasta shells[/font]
[font=Verdana,Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1 [/font][font=Verdana,Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]can (7-1/2 ounces) crabmeat[/font]
[font=Verdana,Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4 [/font][font=Verdana,Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ounces (1 cup) grated Swiss cheese[/font]
[font=Verdana,Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1 [/font][font=Verdana,Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]can (2-1/2 ounces) tiny shrimp, drained[/font]
[font=Verdana,Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1/2 [/font][font=Verdana,Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]cup salad dressing or mayonnaise[/font]
[font=Verdana,Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2 [/font][font=Verdana,Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]tablespoons thinly sliced celery[/font]
[font=Verdana,Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1 [/font][font=Verdana,Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]tablespoon finely chopped onion[/font]
[font=Verdana,Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1 [/font][font=Verdana,Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]tablespoon finely chopped pimiento[/font]
[font=Verdana,Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Celery leaves for garnish[/font]





P.S. They look a little lonely by themselves  , so I'll add your stuffed tomatoes and the toasted walnuts to the mix(?). Thanks for another yummy idea.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 1, 2005)

Mish, 

I like this filling..It sould be great..Will give it a try next time we make the shells...I love the little tomatoes they are so sweet and yummy with filling..
thanks
kadesma


----------



## abjcooking (Nov 2, 2005)

I love stuffed shells and can't wait to try the crab one.  In fact I might fix that tonight if I can get some descent crab.  Here is on I fix sometimes that you might enjoy.

Stuffed* Tuna Shells*

I usually double this

18 uncooked jumbo shells (about half of 12-oz. Package)
1 cup frozen green peas
¼ cup plain yogurt
¼ cup mayonnaise or salad dressing
2 cans (6 oz.) tuna packed in water, drained
2 T. finely chopped onion
1 t. lemon juice
½ t. dried basil
½ t. dried oregano
¼ t. lemon pepper
salt and pepper to taste
dash of paprika

Cook and drain pasta shells as directed on package, pat dry

Rinse frozen peas with water drain and pat dry. Mix yogurt and mayo in medium bowl. Stir in remaining ingredients except paprika. Gently fold in peas.

Spoon 1 heaping Tablespoonful tuna mixture into each shell. Sprinkle with paprika. Serve chilled or at room temperature. Or I sometimes reheat them.


----------



## mish (Nov 2, 2005)

Abj, thank you. I like tuna and peas. Copied and saved. This is a main-dish recipe, but w/o the sauce think it could be an appy. (I love spinach souffle.)

http://www.stouffers.com/RecipesAndMenuIdeas/Recipe.aspx?RecipeID=28424


----------



## kadesma (Nov 3, 2005)

Abj, thank you for the recipe. I love it when other reply and give their ideas on the recipe..It's so much fun sharing ideas with everyone here...Thanks again.
kadesma


----------

